# Any User Can Report A Bad Post!



## shesulsa (Apr 17, 2006)

Did you ever wonder what the little red triangle with the exclamation mark in it is for?  It's called the RTM feature and it's there for every user.

If you read a post that crosses the line, in your opinion, or is breaking the rules, click that little triangle.  You'll see a text box appear and you can type in it what you think is wrong with the post.  Click "Submit" and a thread will automatically be generated in the Staff area for review and potential action.

Remember:  even if a moderator or other staff member is involved in the thread, do not assume they can act officially or that other staff members see it.  

Please use this tool carefully, but do use it!  We want to serve our community better! This is one way of finding out what you like and what you don't.

Any questions, please post them and thanks again for being part of this great e-community! :ultracool


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 17, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Did you ever wonder what the little red triangle with the exclamation mark in it is for? It's called the RTM feature and it's there for every user.
> 
> If you read a post that crosses the line, in your opinion, or is breaking the rules, click that little triangle. You'll see a text box appear and you can type in it what you think is wrong with the post.
> 
> Remember: even if a moderator or other staff member is involved in the thread, do not assume they can act officially or that other staff members see it.


 
Yes, and remember that staff are not "above the law" and users can and should RTM (report a post)_ even if the post is by a Moderator or Administrator._ Moderators, myself included, have been know to engage in a "food fight" from time to time and regular members and Mentors can and should hold our posts to the same standard as other members are held to.

BTW, as a Moderator, I've had a post RTM'ed. It WAS DELETED by an Administrator, so action can and will take place if a post is contrary to MT rules.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 17, 2006)

For the record, using the RTM button will probably get you further than whining about how unfairly the staff is treating you...


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 18, 2006)

However this is a bit of a put-off:

Note: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts.

So we cannot report double posting or anything that does not fall in the categories of spam, advertisements or "problematic".  TW


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> However this is a bit of a put-off:
> 
> Note: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts.
> 
> So we cannot report double posting or anything that does not fall in the categories of spam, advertisements or "problematic".  TW



Tigerwoman, what else besides double posting and the above would you like to report?

Moderators usually catch the double posts and advertisements quickly.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> However this is a bit of a put-off:
> 
> Note: This is ONLY to be used to report spam, advertising messages, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts.
> 
> So we cannot report double posting or anything that does not fall in the categories of spam, advertisements or "problematic".  TW



TW, I'm also wondering where you got that note in red there?

Here's what I found in the Complaint Policy on RTMing under the Rules link:



> *  Problem involves comments in a post made by a member.*
> - Use the "RTM" or "Report to Moderator" link which is in the upper right corner of every post. (It is shaped like a red triangle) to create a problem report ticket. This ticket is emails to the correct staff members as well as posted in the moderator area. This will allow our staff to examine your concern determine the correct course of action to take.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2006)

Its under the text box on the Report thingy.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2006)

OH. Gotcha.


----------

